
I'm Watch (Android watch) - hboon
http://www.imwatch.it/en/smartwatch/imcolor/
======
vorbby
This is pretty awesome.

Does anyone know if Android devices offer any kind of bluetooth-connected
features for iOS devices?

------
hboon
Looks like an Android watch.
<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2390594,00.asp>

Wonder why it shows iOS icons in the video though.

